# Simmons VS Mason



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

Who will start at SF this season? I think Simmons should start over Mason..


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Simmons is hands down the better pick


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

He better be a starter if you are giving him 9 million per.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Mason is the 6th man. I don't see a problem.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

HKF said:


> Mason is the 6th man. I don't see a problem.


agreed.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

9-0 vote i guess it was hands down lol


----------



## TheChampion (Nov 28, 2004)

kamego said:


> 9-0 vote i guess it was hands down lol


well i voted for mason... 9-1 now :razz: however, i don't mind seeing mason come off the bench. he's always been productive that way. whichever one doesn't start, they will be one of the top candidates for 6th man of the year... mason would always bring energy to the team in his former 6th man role... i can honestly say i haven't seen simmons play all that much. the bucks just need to do whatever they need to do to give them the best chances of winning. i'd like to see mason get his minutes, just because he's my favorite player but whatever is best for the team is fine by me... :cheers:


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Simmons gets paid more, so common sense says he'll start. You don't pay that much money to a 6th man. Mason can be the energy player/defensive stopper off the bench.

Btw, how's Simmons' defense? I never saw many Clipper games


----------



## LakerLunatic (Mar 1, 2005)

WTChan said:


> Simmons gets paid more, so common sense says he'll start. You don't pay that much money to a 6th man. Mason can be the energy player/defensive stopper off the bench.
> 
> Btw, how's Simmons' defense? I never saw many Clipper games



Defense is nothing special at all.


----------



## Dez24 (Feb 28, 2005)

I think Simmons should start. And because of the character of Desmond, he will not complain about it. He also will provide spark off the bench and still contribute greatly to the team.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

$47M over 5 years = Bobby Simmons is your starter

Desmond Mason is one hell of a player though and he doesn't deserve to be coming off of the bench. Really, I think he has 20+ppg talent. He's probably one of the most underrated players in the league. He slaughtered the Lakers earlier this year. Needless to say, our defense was terrible. However, it was still very impressive.


----------



## Chapter29 (Jun 28, 2005)

Mason will still get his shot at 20PPG, it will be backing up 2 & 3 in my opinion. Lots of good minutes for him. Also may see some small ball minutes with Simmons at 4.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

I voted for Simmons. 1 because he is getting paid 9 mill, and can shoot better then Mason. And 2 I think Mason will dominate coming off the bench against other teams 2nd squad.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

for 47 million, simmons better start


----------



## hirschmanz (Jun 3, 2005)

Bobby Simmons: 6'6, good rebounder, good shooter, adequate defender, good finisher.

Desmond Mason: 6'5, explosive leaper and finisher, decent shooter, good perimeter defender, adequate rebounder.

Simmons is the all-around better offensive threat; until desmond finds his shot, I think the bench will be fine for him.

Also, small ball is one thing, but 6'6 at power forward is something else.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

WTChan said:


> Simmons gets paid more, so common sense says he'll start. You don't pay that much money to a 6th man.


It doesn't mean that Simmons has to start because he gets more money than Mason... Milwaukee pays that much money to the Simmons because he will be great player some day.. maybe after 2-3 years.

Simmons doesn't earn that huge money that he is getting.. but you have to remember that his contract is five years long. And that's the long time.. with Simmons' attitude it is expected that he will be a star or even the superstar after few years.

You should give ur vote for player that you think is better right now.. not for player that earns more money.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Good points Jermainic Fan, but the fact is Desmond is more productive off the bench, and his talents are better utilized. I hope (and expect) for Desmond to be coming off the bench, and logging around 25 minutes a game.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

hirschmanz said:


> Bobby Simmons: 6'6, good rebounder, good shooter, adequate defender, good finisher.
> 
> Desmond Mason: 6'5, explosive leaper and finisher, decent shooter, good perimeter defender, adequate rebounder.
> 
> ...


 Mason should start just because he's what the Bucks need at the 3. Someone to slash and finish in the paint. They already have shooting in Redd.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Definately Simmons. Mason would be a great bench player and could probably help with momentum shifts.


----------

